# Name that critter!



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Enjoying the new game camera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVbwUi0ok3o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

that's easy gray fox


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

have to come up with a harder one 

fun to see three of them together


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yup, grey fox. They move more like a cat than a red fox.

They are fun to run with a hound. Stay in a small area almost like a rabbit.


----------



## ajeoc (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't realize they traveled in herds!


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wasn't a herd. Adult and two pups.


----------

